

Kickstartup: Successful fundraising with Kickstarter - riklomas
http://craigmod.com/journal/kickstartup/

======
jamesshamenski
The author does a great job looking at historical Kickstarter successes and
optimizing his changes to achieve his goal. This guy may be an artist, but
he's got great business sense too and that's rare in today's the art world.

------
mromaine
this has got to be one of the most beautifully set blog posts I've read
recently.

------
jlcgull
lovely story snippets... a must read!

